
Volvo admits its self-driving cars are confused by kangaroos - cromulent
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/01/volvo-admits-its-self-driving-cars-are-confused-by-kangaroos
======
jazoom
The important part:

>“When it’s in the air, it actually looks like it’s further away, then it
lands and it looks closer,” he said.

